# Fs..& 14 gallon bio cube. and other equipment



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I recently got a 14g bio cube it's a year old works great comes with stand and extra light light bulb. Plans have changed due to my 170 gallon discus tank leak and i have no time. $175 FIRM. will not part out ....... sale pending

Oceanic Systems » BioCube Aquariums | Products

Hanna Ph pen used once comes with calibration fluid. $ 50









Satellite breeding box $ 20









hydor koralia 1.. Used once. $ 20









FOR PICK UP ONLY NO DELIVERIES THANKS


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Beautiful looking stand! wish i had the money, that would be great under a 160 gallon tank


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

yes it would look great under the 160 you have . Make me a offer i can't refuse and I will even deliver it to your place for free.



AWW said:


> Beautiful looking stand! wish i had the money, that would be great under a 160 gallon tank


----------



## bigman (Dec 13, 2010)

*Is it solid Oak, solid wood or particle board underneath*

It is solid wood throughout or is it particle board behind the cover?


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi there. it's solid wood throughout the whole stand. thanks



bigman said:


> It is solid wood throughout or is it particle board behind the cover?


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Have to say I have seen this and it is a very very nice looking stand


----------



## sakai (Apr 22, 2010)

how wide is the stand? 24" or 18"


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

sakai said:


> how wide is the stand? 24" or 18"


Hi there it's 18 "


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

daily bump... and price drop..


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

daily bump


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

daily bump . I was going to more stuff for sale but It has to wait because of an tank emergency. I will post the rest of the stuff tonight. thanks


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

stand sold


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

daily bump


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

updated with new stuff and pictures


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Dave, when you say that your plans have changed due to "tank leaking" do you mean that the 14 gallon Biocube leaks?


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

NO my 170 gallon discus tank. I need to clean up the mess for losing close to 40 gallons of water and i need to build a new stand . So all my time will be going towards that .



Morainy said:


> Dave, when you say that your plans have changed due to "tank leaking" do you mean that the 14 gallon Biocube leaks?


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

daily bump


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

daily bump


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I really want to get rid of the 14 gallon bio cube . So the price is now $150 till midnight of the 25th then it will be $ 175 again thanks


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

bio cube sale pending...


----------

